# GCAS Auction



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Who is coming, and what are you going to bring.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll be there and I'll be bringing Wayne.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> I'll be there and I'll be bringing Wayne.


Is Wayne up for auction?

-Russ


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

If you are going to auction Wayne you had better put holes in the bag, and remember not to feed him 48 hours in advance of the auction.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah! I'll be there, giving gcas my money. Russ- are you attending? We had some sort of deal going on. Is that still happening? I'm taking some rare Africans, angels, cherry barbs, and some ludwigia-I think that's how it's spelled. You and me and the discus, Jack. I hope they have some kind of assortment this year. Instead of pigeon bloods. What's everybody else selling? Or looking for?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Wayne will be in a breather bag.

I'll be bringing my usual 30 bags. Albino Ancistrus, Black & Red Ancistrus, Crystal Red Shrimp, Java Ferns, & Riccia.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

endlerman said:


> Russ- are you attending? We had some sort of deal going on. Is that still happening?


I'll most likely be there. You wanted Xmas moss and I can't remember what else. I'll have to look back at my PMs.

-Russ


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

CRS? oh man, i want to go now


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Six said:


> CRS? oh man, i want to go now


I still have hundreds!

I picked up a Chain Sword plant that I've never tried before for $8 and some Microrasboras for $4. I'm pretty happy with my purchase. The highlight of my sales was an 8" bag that was 3/4 full of Riccia that sold for $50! The buyer was prepared to drop $60. Pretty cool. My butt cheeks are sore from sitting all day.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Just curious. I spent enough money last week at the CAFE auction, but I wanted to know what prices discus were bringing at the GCAS auction?

I might go to the next one if they're low enough in price. That is, if I don't find some turquoise ones before then at a great price.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

There were tons of Snakeskin Pigeon's & Red Dragons that sold for $25-$50 each on average. Lots of bidding wars on these.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like I missed a good auction! I think we were finishing up our move that weekend (either that or painting) and I just couldn't get away. The weeks have been running together here lately.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone planning on going to the GCAS swap meet in February (it is February, isn't it?) or the CAFE one in March?

Is the club going to set up a table at either place?

I don't think I will have much, if anything to sell by then, but it's nice to have a place to meet our other members while providing them a way to sell their plants and such.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Me and Old Man Endler split a table last time. I could be persuaded to do it again. As far as auctions and swap meets go, plants are hot, hot, hot sellers!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> As far as auctions and swap meets go, plants are hot, hot, hot sellers!


Figures, I lost all of my stem plants during the move since I waited so long to get the tank set up. Now all I have is Anubias, Java fern and Crypts  Maybe I will have some stem plants ready by February.


----------

